
The Debate Over Time's Place in the Universe - siquick
http://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2016/07/the-debate-over-times-place-in-the-universe/492464/?single_page=true
======
dmfdmf
I will only provide two clues, if you are genius then this should be enough to
solve the debate.

1) Entropy and time are epistemological not a metaphysical concepts.

2) The "Big Bang" and the ultimate "Singularity" was not 13.x billion years
ago but... rightnow!, i.e. the present. The now is all that exists, everything
else is a memory or a projection in consciousness.

